# 1st Cobia Reports from PC (Anticipation)



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 16, 2009)

It's early April.

Your on a balcony over looking St. Andrews Bay.

There is a gentle southwest breeze in the late evening sunset.

The boat is washed and made ready for the next day.

You've just finished a few Apalachicola oysters with your favorite beverage and a very fresh, 2" think, grilled cobia steak hits your plate. 

If anything is better than that, I have yet to experience it and look forward to the event with great anticipation. 

I read reports on the Fla. Sportsman forum last night that the first few cobes have already been caught!

That's a bit early. Perhaps the payoff for the terrible year we experienced last year is here!

The boat has been de-winterized. The tackle has been reconditioned and we're headed south this Friday for our first run at Mr. Ling. Hopefully we'll hit some sheephead, Spanish, red or a tripletail along the way!

I love this time of year!


----------



## robertyb (Mar 16, 2009)

62 lb. off a boat out of Destin 3-10-09

32 lb. caught by Obie Hill on Pensacola Pier 3-11-09

Several caught and landed now off both Pensacola and Okaloosa piers.

1st fish of year just caught this weekend off St. Andrews State Pier.

Go get em.


----------



## fredw (Mar 16, 2009)

Go get them Jeff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It's early April.
> 
> Your on a balcony over looking St. Andrews Bay.
> 
> ...



Good luck!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 17, 2009)

Good Luck to ya!!!!!!!!

I hope you wear em out.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 18, 2009)

i've hooked up on two fishing from the beach in the last 3 days. lost all three right at the surfline.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 18, 2009)

used to fish the old pier in pc alot.First cast you woud hear then about 30 jigs would hit the water around the dark shadow easing along the surface headed west.Alot fun there.Going try to get down to carrabelle here in a couple weeks.


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 18, 2009)

We're headed to Orange Beach on the 27th, should be rollin' by then!


----------



## robertyb (Mar 18, 2009)

recurve36 said:


> i've hooked up on two fishing from the beach in the last 3 days. lost all three right at the surfline.



Hooked two and lost three??  

Do you use a ladder to see them or blind cast from the beach?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry made an error. we lost both in the surf. i fish live pinfish and crabs in the edge of the dropoff.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 19, 2009)

SATURDAY
 EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS WITH HIGHER GUSTS. SEAS 4
 TO 6 FEET. PROTECTED WATERS CHOPPY.

Well, there's always next weekend.

Another weekend of cleaning and rigging and dreamin'!


----------



## SnapperG (Mar 23, 2009)

Went out of Orange Beach Saturday. It wassss choppy. Went about 20 miles out. On the way back in had a cobia in the 50lb range break off.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 23, 2009)

At least you got out and got a hook up!

We're scheduled to try again this Saturday!

SATURDAY
 SOUTH WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 6 TO 8 FEET.
 PROTECTED WATERS ROUGH. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 23, 2009)

Been blowin' all week.


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pcb bound*

Heading down next weekend for spring break.Spoting cobia has to be one of the most exciting ways to fish.Sounds like there getting here a little early this year,witch is okay with me.Pretty excited about the opening of grouper season also.Anone else going to be there spring break.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow.

I'll have a weekend of Hunt's, Shrimp Boat, Flamingo Joe's and setting in the gazebo watching the weather blow!

Today's forecast for Saturday:

Saturday...South winds 20 to 25 knots with higher gusts then becoming southwest in the afternoon. Seas 7 to 10 feet. Protected waters rough. Scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms. Tides up to 1 foot above normal.

Weather's no good but I have a great back up plan!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 26, 2009)

Aw man! I will be in Gulf Shores 28th-31st maybe one of those day will be good.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 29, 2009)

Another horrible weather weekend in PC.

However, Guy Harvey's Island Grill was an unexpected pleasure!

It opened at Pier Park this past Friday. 

Very nice.


----------

